# It's Hot...



## TwilightV (Apr 1, 2010)

...In Topeka. >:3
http://www.google.com


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 2, 2010)

what?...


----------



## Uberbjorn (Apr 2, 2010)

Indeed


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 2, 2010)

http://blog.tystoybox.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/bloo-in-sunglasses.jpg

it WAS hot in topeka, as of now they changed their name back to google


----------

